# Tues 22July - Georges or Parrramatta River



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Conditions are currently looking pretty good for Tuesday so thinking about going for a slow troll around the low tide with largish hardbody lures & maybe throw some plastics along one of these waterways & see if I can't snag myself a jew. May even try trolling a livey if I can find some. Looking to launch around 8am & spend maybe 4 or 5 hours on the water. Live near Newtown so both rivers are fairly close but I have never fished much in either.
My only confirmed hookup to a jew was one I dropped years ago after it grabbed a small blackfish I was bringing in so open to suggestions re launch spots & technique.


----------



## tomsawya (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey SharkNett,

I live just next door in Stanmore. Normally i go towards the open sea but been thinking more and more that I need to check out my own backyard. Been hearing lots of jew reports on the georges over the last few months but i've never paddled there or fished there for that matter. If I see another post from you and i'm free i'd be keen for a paddle for sure.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Life got in the way & I never made it out. Never much time in the Georges or Parra rivers either as I usually fish around the heads of bay or harbour. Been doing some research on spots for Georges tho. Hoopefully get out soon but weather not looking too good for this week.


----------



## Thomox (Nov 21, 2013)

Fished chipping norton lake on the George's river Sunday beautiful spot very calm and protected from the winds was only there for 2hours but managed a Jew around 65cm and 2bream about 34cm all on 2.5 cm zman grubs in motor oil colour plenty of sandy areas to launch from hope this Might help


----------

